# off topic: anyone dieting?



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I need to do something to shift the excess pounds still left over from IVF and 2 knee hopperations so I began weight watchers 6 weeks ago - so far so good, have lost 9 pounds (4.08 kgs for those of you in the Southern hemisphere)! I need to lose 3 stone in total - eeek... I don't know how well I'll do but I'm determined to try - I think the key is eating regular meals, thats something I have forgotten to do until I started this diet!

Anyone else dieting, or am I on my own here?

Yours, wobbling  

Chubberly one xxx


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Dearest emcee,

I'm not on a diet at the moment, though I should be , but just wanted to send you hearty congratulations on your weight loss so far; very very impressive! I did WW myself last year and I do think they're best with their 'no food's a sin' policy. Tell me I can't eat chocolate and I'll suddenly want a bucketload of it...  

Well done you! You might just inspire me to rejoin WW...

Love B xxxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm dieting too! Ionly started a week ago but I've lost 2lb, which I'm pleased about.  I put on about 10lb over the course of our last IVF - mainly because I was too wiped out by the drugs to exercise for pretty much the whole cycle, and partly because I felt so sorry for myself, I would eat legions of biscuits.

I do miss puddings.


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

You've started something now emcee - I can't stop once I've got going on this.

Firstly, WELL DONE at shifting 9lbs and at joining a club, that's really hard in itself, & emmag well done you too.

I've been a member of slimming world for the past 3+ years and lost over 2 stone, needless to say I put most of it back on (our last IVF didn't help).  Back to it and have done 1/2 a stone since mid Jan.  I would most definitely put it all back on and MORE if I stopped going.  I've tried WW & Rosemary Conley, RC I used to swear by but SW is sooo easy (as easy as any diet can be that is).

I have seriously thought about being a Team Manager for SW but the timing's not right for me but I'm that into it much I'd would DEF consider working for them.

If WW is your bag though, that's brill.  Have you actually tried to pick up what you've already lost?  Emmag - try holding your 2lb and Emcee - try walking around holding those 9lbs you've lost - not easy.

WELL DONE gals
Nix
xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Good topic E, 

I am a stone heavier now than I was this time last year, and that's all down to not shifting the weight gained in pregnancy. I find that it gets me down a bit because its another reminder. So, although I'm not trying very hard to lose weight at the moment, it would do me good to join this thread; might focus me a bit.

Thanks girls, you are all such an inspiration.

MM xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

I would love to lose a stone - put it on when i was on beta blockers for stress a few years back.I am only wee- 5 ' 2" so any access weight is noticeable on me.I also hate my arms!! And as i mentionned in another post i am my sisters bridesmaid this sept(with a 21 and 25) year old so i would love to lose some weight.

I used to do kick aerobics but that just really toned me up.I now swim as i tore ligaments last year and still sore so this is better.I am so hopeless tho at giving up my wine (yum) and crisps.I did do a detox before shopping for bridesmaids dresses and lost a few pounds but i dont think i could keep it up forever- no bread,potatoes etc. Coming from Ireland no way!!!


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

SW - green days - you can have 'no syn' chips, takes a bit of time to prepare but you can eat as much of em as you like.... a whole sack full if you want AND STILL LOSE WEIGHT I promise.  Same with crisps if you make your own (although this is a bit time consuming).

You can have your wine if you want as long as you count it.  AND, you can save up your 'syn's to the end of the week and have a binge (not very 'pc' - sorry) AND STILL LOSE WEIGHT.

Told you I'd be off on one again..............


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Nix, 

Please tell me how to make so sin chips - they sound as if I need them in my life!

MM xxxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

MM - Can't live without them!  

Peel spuds & cut into chip shape (Maris pipers I've found the best), drop into boiling water for about 7 mins, drain and wrap in a clean tea towel to get rid of any excess water.  Spray an oven tray with oil (fry light is syn free) and pop in the oven on about 200 - 220 for around 30 - 40 mins until brown. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks!!!!!!

MM xxxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Will try those too


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Congratulation Emcee on your weight loss, thats brilliant  

I too am on the weight watchers scheme. Like everyone I gained a stone throughout treament and I dont think doing 3 cycles in 10 months helped  

Anyway I have managed to lose 13.5 lbs and hoping to get my stone and goal weight on Monday  
To be honest I feel great, exercise has been the turning factor for me....I am running the 'Run for Life' later this year for my auntie who was recently diagnosed with lung cancer. And I dunno, I seem to like running  

The other weird thing is that I chose to come off the high dose of metformin when our last cycle failed as I just couldn't face taking more pills. Now this is a drug that is supposed to help with PCOS and help keep the weight off....tbh I have been the opposite and lost weight easier now off it  

Weight watchers is the best


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

In the last 4 years I have been diagnosed with an underactive thyroid, endo, had surgery, gave up smoking (3 years ago) and last year x2 ICSI = 3.5 stone heavier!!!! Feel like my life is one big fat diet. Try to exercise but always end up feeling worse afterwards. Going to go and see a thyroid specialist and try and get myself sorted once and for all.

On a positive note I have lost 7lbs in the last few weeks which for me is amazing so just 3 stone to go. Well done to all the rest of you that have had more success. I did manage to loose 2 stone a year and half ago but those lovely ICSI's helped me to put it all back on again. The things we do.


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

It was DH's last day at work today, and he bought home champagne and chocs, and I set to with gusto. Bugger. Bang goes my 2lb


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Lovely ladies

Nix, you're an inspiration! My pals suggested SW to me - but as I can be flung onto a 3 shift pattern without much notice and have a very hectic lifestyle I don't think I would have the time to weigh all the foodstuffs etc. I have to admit they both look fab for being on it though! I'm not much of a meat eater either really... my pals let me borrow one of their books but to be honest I was so bamboozled by the whole thing - doesn't take much to muck my head up! With WW I know a medium sized jacket potato is the size of a standard lightbulb and 2.5 points, its simple which suits my frazzled head!

I have a similar recipe for your chips but I make potato wedges instead and nuke them for 5 mins first (shaking them half way through) then the same thing - removing the excess water, shoving them in the oven with some spray stuff, with some cajun seasoning on if I fancy a change - yum! Your chips sound mouth watering, thanks for sharing!  

Don't be disheartened Emmag, so you've had one setback - you can counteract it - one day is one day, I'm sure we've all been there, I know I have! I had a weekend away in London where I ate crap and drank a fair few glasses of red too - we're only human! Well done to you for your 2lb so far, congratulations to you!

Jodie Bogie (love love LOVE your name)! A massive congratulations to you for the weight loss you have achieved and reaching target too! You'll have to share some tips with us. Fantastic! Best of luck with your running, so sorry your aunty has been diagnosed with cancer - its heartbreaking. You are so amazing for taking something that is so devastating and turning it into something so positive - am in awe of you dear lady!

Yamoona - thyroid probs are tricky, especially when your weight is doing daft things... I hope you can get your thyroid sorted because I know it can cause all sorts of problems. Blimey you've been through the mill, haven't you? Really sorry that you feel you're on a permanent diet, but am so impressed that you have managed to shift 7lbs too - blimey gal, after everything thats going on with you that is brilliant, and very humbling to hear. You're right about the things we do though! *sigh*!!!

I've found it really hard going when in work, my colleagues are all super skinny and snack on junk food all day long - biscuits, sweets, crisps (although admitedly the crisps are low fat varieties) cakes every Friday, take aways eg chips, burger king, mcd's etc whilst I quietly munch on my healthy stuff and low fat yogurt and drink lots of water and herbal tea...! Don't I sound the jolly companion?! So where am I going wrong, they are all stick thin and I'm a porker! ) oink! LOL!

I wish I could do more in the way of exersize - I am doing aquafit once a week at the mo, although planning on building it up to twice with perhaps a bit of swimming once a week too. I'm limited on what exersize I can do as I I have osteoarthritis - as my pals keep telling me this is what I get for being super fit when I was younger  

Thank you to all of you for your words of support and encouragement - lets help each other along, huh?

Love to all
Emcee x


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Emcee and all other dieters! 

Sorry to be a bit late on this one. I put on weight during Tx, but as a total foodie/food snob I am always a little over what I would like to weigh. The things I find useful when I want to shift some pounds are

1. Nigella Lawson's "How to Eat" chapter on dieting (so much more life affirming than Delia and "How to Cook")
2. Ruth Watson's "Fat Girl Slim" (RW is a chief and so constantly challenged! She knows we who love food need a more exciting plate than lettuce and cottage cheese!)
3. Asian style diets. Lots of veg, fruit, chicken and fish with fab flavours. (My Phillipino SiL has put on pounds since moving to Europe!)

NL and RW approach dieting from the principle of high taste, low weight gain. The better diet food tastes, the easier it is to stick to it. And both of them understand taste!

Good luck Em. (By the way, when we met I did not see you as overweight!)

Jq xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks jq I love that you didn't think I'm overweight!  

I need to lose the excess stones because of my knee however - I have osteoarthritis and have had for quite some considerable time according to my physio and surgeon, so any weight gain is felt all the more on my poor old peg leg!

Its weigh for me tomorrow so we'll see how I have got on - btw I love food too, so it will be interesting to see if I have lost any more - I doubt it because I had a bad weekend of eating on the run which ain't no good when you want to shift a few pounds!

Love
Emcee x


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Eating on the run with your knee!

Jq xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

OK then - eating on the hop skip n trip with my leg dragging behind me....
Gone are the days when I could wrap it round my neck  

LOL! 

xxx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

l have just started the GI diet i do it though Tescos, they give you weekly menus and a personal training schedule for the week, you get both seperate everyday, it is really good, have a look well worth it,

Bell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Hiya

2.5lbs off for me this weigh in (Thurs), I'm really chuffed at that, fingers crossed for this Thurs.

How's everyone else doing?

emcee - SW has so much 'free' food you don't need to weigh it, when it's free you can literally eat as much of it as you like (believe me, I've tried cos I'm a bit of a pig)!! trough trough!

Hope you're all enjoying the skinny chips.

Nix
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Nix, 

Well done!!!

MM xx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Think I have started to loose weight because of the following:

1. Got a dog in November 06 and he gets walked 45mins in the morning and 45mins in the afternoon plus one extra long one a week and additional running around and cleaning up after him daily!! Who needs the gym.

2. Not been very hungry lately so taken advantage of this and stopped eating in between meals and only eating when I am hungry. This has resulted in eating smaller amounts.

3. When I lost 2 stone for my wedding I did so through the GI diet, I now always stick to the main principles as they are brilliant and still allow you to eat those all important carbs.

4. I take Vit C (boosts the immune system), Complex B (helps with metabolism) and evening primrose (balances hormones). Wouldn't have much energy without them.

5. Have started yoga 1-2 times a week, go to the gym at least once a week and have started walking alot more.

Having a bit of extra light and sunshine helps with this and the fact I may have to get my body out this summer, yikes!!! Hope my tips help.


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Yamoona - I'm puffed out reading your post!  All that excersise, well done you.  Cute dog by the way.
Nix


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Who is that cute little doggy in Kent?!

MM xxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Gosh you girls are all doing well!

I would like to lose half a stone which will take me to a couple of pounds lighter then when i started tx. Am doing very badly...not putting any on but haven't lost more than a couple of pounds in over a year!!!     This is mostly because I like food way too much to do a proper diet, and have M.E (mildly) which means I can't exercise as much as I would like. I actualy enjoy exercise so its very frustrating.

I have alwys wanted to be able to run, and recently plucked up the courage to give it a go...all I can do at the mo is alternately run for a minute then walk for two...I absolutely love it but am gutted cos I stepped it up to twice a week and my M.E started to play up  which is really annoying cos I lost a couple of pounds in my first week and now they are back on again!!!   
Hopefully will be ok if I drop it back to once a week.

If anyone else is a running beginner (or even more expereienced) I HIGHLY recommend ' Running Made Easy' by Lisa Whalley...it is soooooo inspiing and motivating and great for encouraging you to understand tha even the slightest little shuffle is a step towards running...just as well cos I'm rubbish!

Jq - Me and Dh have the same problem...food snobs and Waitrose addicts! We don't really over-eat but like rich food...(cheese addicts!) and find it impossible to say no to 'real' food, and cannot bear to cut out anything delicious.   
Can you recommend a decent Asian cook book? Like the sound of RW!!! May try and get a copy...
Thanks for your lovely PM, will reply. 

Good luck Emcee!


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Ermey you mentioned that you had mild M.E, as you said this will limit what exercise you can do. Do you find that when you run the next day you feel exhausted instead of energised? If so then perhaps it's best not to try. Fast walking is just as effective if not more and even better if you do it up hill for say 10 mins, this will be alot gentler on your immune system. Swimming is also another good one as you can take it at your own pace. You really don't have to be at it hammer and tongs as the saying goes for exercise to be effective and M.E is a tricky little thing. I'm sure you know all there is to know about it but I do have some great books on the subject should you ever want to borrow them. Well done you for getting out there and not giving in to the tiredness. That half a stone will be gone before you know it.

x

PS that cute little dog is my beloved Chilli Pepper who is now just over 8 months old. One day I will get a picture of Chilli and the two cats (Luna & Karma) together so you can see all of my little family


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi ladies

I believe ME can be very debilitating, considering everything Ermey I think you are an inspiration!

I have osteoarthritis and am currently waiting for a kneecap replacement at the grand old age of 39 (!) so most forms of exercise are out of the window for me. I do aquafit and swimming - I'm not too good at swimming but I have a go anyway...!

Well I've lost another 1.5 lb this week  congratulations to Nix too for the weight loss, fingers crossed for you for Thursday!

Best of luck to everyone out there hoping to shed a few pounds - we *will* get there ladies!

Lots of love to all & stay strong this weekend - there is one good thing to not having kids, no chocolate easter eggs dotted around all over the place to succumb to temptation! 

Emcee x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

E, 

Go girl, go!!!

MM xxx


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi all,
Defintely a thread I need to join. You all sound so positive and driven I am hoping this will rub off on me. Its hard to admit it but I am the heaviest I have ever been and about three stone heavier than when we first started TTC. Treatment and drugs have not helped but I have to be honest that the biggest damage has come from comfort eating to dull the pain. I am trying to get more exercise as I know this is the key for me. I will also start at Slimming World next week. I find it helps me to focus and its good to have the support of others in the group. 
Loads of luck to you all. Its not easy but we are used to that!
Take care MeganXX


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

You and me both with the 3 stone extra after tx Megan!
Best of luck with slimming world, Nix raves about them (have you seen her recipe for healthy chips? Yummy)!
Good luck to us all - I have weigh in this evening and I don't think I've done so well as I have had a hell of a week food wise - oops! Oh well, back on track today, thats all you can do isn't it - I ain't beating myself up about it  
Love,
Emcee x


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice to see I have a fellow SW victim - oops I mean member.  Emcee, keeping everything crossed for tonights weigh in for you.  I put on half a pound last weigh in and this (Thurs) I know I'll be going up again but I have had a bit of a blow out weekend.  Only thing is, it's continuing now for about a month..........

Never mind - only 40 once!!

Nix
x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm in shock - another 2lb lost and I have been really naughty eating all sorts of stuff over easter!    I did try and balance it out with healthy stuff though - it must have worked.   I'm still waiting for the crash and fall though - I find it really tough around the time of my af!

Nix, half a pound is nothing compared to all you have achieved so far - but I understand when you say you're only 40 once...! I know you'll get yourself back on track, its hard when there is going out stuff etc though isn't it? I have a party this Friday evening - and I intend to sink some nice glasses of beer and wine!   its my pals 50th and I intend to help her celebrate in style - you're only 50 once, right?

Good luck for Thursday - am a rootin and a tootin for you!
Love
Emcee xxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Jammy *"!^!*! Emcee!!  Actually, WELL DONE.  Sometimes you can get away with have a few naughties so long as you get back to it and it looks like it paid off for you.  You're nearly on your STONE - fantastic.

It's really hard when you've got lots of 'dos' planned, damage limitation is what I'm planning for the next few weeks.....

Been looking at your wiggly wondering how to do one, will have a quick looky in a mo and try and do mine (might get me focusing)?

ttfn
x


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Humph. I lost 3lb then I moved and ate badly and put 1lb back on again. So 3 weeks of dieting for 2lb loss!


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Weigh it, weigh it, weigh it emmag!!  2lbs is really heavy if you go an weigh it and walk round with it AND you've moved and ONLY put on a lb - good grief, that's BRILLIANT.

You should have a BIG pat on the back and a clap. 

WELL DONE
Nix

(ps - I'm sitting here drinking cider drowning my sorrows cos of of naughty howling dog)!


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

No loss for me this week which is better than nothing ladies!
Having the mare of a time with af so wasn't expecting to lose any. Belly is so bloated and sore - argh!

I agree with Nix emmag, you have done fantastic only gaining a lb in the midst of moving madness. Its such a stressful and manic time, I think you've done really well! 

Hope you're feeling tiddly now Nix after the cider - think of it as a fruit drink - your one in 5 must have portions a day? No? Ahh well... the thought was there...!

Emcee xxx


----------

